# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  French national arrested in violent assault

## Brian4Liberty

French national arrested in violent Stevens Creek Trail assault
Police recognized bite marks on hand of Michael Wendy Adonis, 29
By Lisa M. Krieger - March 3, 2019




> A French national was arrested on Friday on suspicion of violently attacking a woman on Mountain Views popular Stevens Creek Trail last month, according to police.
> 
> Michael Wendy Adonis, 29, was identified when officers investigating a domestic dispute at a home on the 100 block of Santa Clara Avenue noticed that he matched the description of a suspect from the trail attack.
> 
> Officers noticed that Adonis had bite marks on his hands, consistent with the victims report of biting her attacker as he tried to muffle her screams.
> 
> They also found a gray Golden State Warriors sweatshirt that matched what witnesses said the attacker had been wearing on the night of the incident.
> ...
> The attack occurred on Feb. 25 near the bridge to Creekside Park just before 10 p.m. A woman visiting from Massachusetts was walking on the trail when the suspect, who introduced himself as Jerry, approached her from behind and attempted to interact with her.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Probably not a good idea for a woman to wander around on trails at night by herself...




> Police said Adonis had been staying at that residence, near the Stevens Creek Trail, for only a few weeks.
> 
> The victim, a woman from Massachusetts, was walking along the trail near the bridge to Creekside Park at Gladys Avenue and Easy Street at about 10 p.m. Monday when a man approached her from behind and tried to speak with her.
> 
> The woman refused to interact with him, but the man grabbed the woman and pushed her into bushes several feet off the trail, police said. He then allegedly began to punch the woman repeatedly in the face. She was treated for serious facial injuries.
> 
> Two people walking together along the trail saw the man and shouted at him, causing a distraction and allowing the victim to bite the suspect's hand as he tried to muffle her screams.
> ...
> More: http://www.ktvu.com/news/mountain-vi...trail-attack#/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

In honor of Walter Jones, we may need to rename French fries again...

----------

